# مفارش نفاس vip فخمة تفصيل حسب الطلب



## pearl (18 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم اخواتي **العزيزات*

*اليكم .. مفارش نفاس** vip **فخمة تفصيل حسب الطلب والخامة حسب**الرغبة (ساتان -قطن -جاكار -مخمل -دانتيل -شيفون تركي) والسعر حسب عدد القطع**الأساسية والأضافية*

*القطع الاساسية**١٥**قطعة*
*سرير الأم 4قطع نفر*
*مقدم الطفل**٨**قطع*
*سرير حديد شيال**١*
*تفاصيل*
*مع مفرشه وناموسية*


*سرير الام تفاصيل*
*١-**شرشف**٢-**الحاف**٣-**تكاية**٤-**كيس مخدة*
*١-**مفرش تقديم الطفل**٢-**مريلة**٣-**تلبيسة مرضعة**٤-**لفة طفل** -**٥**شنطة**٦-**بدلة طفل**٧-**تلبيسة مناديل*
*ثوب الام حسب الرغبة**قطعتين**2*

*الأضافيات** :*

*١-**طرحة الأم*
*٢-**جزمة الأم*
*سلة مهملات*
*٣-**مدس*
*٤-**دولاب*
*٥-**غطاء طاولة*
*٦-**ناموسية*
*٧-**ستارة*
*٨-**قاعدة حديد الشيال ل**طفل*
*٩-**جزمة طفل*
*١٠-**تلبيسة عربية*
*١١-**قبعة**طفل*

*ملاحظة: الاسعار حسب نوع الخامة وعدد القطع سواء كانت القطع **الأساسية او الأضافية والتفصيل خلال 10 الى 15 يوم من بعد تحويل المبلغ في **الحساب**.*

*كما يوجد لدينا مفارش نفاس قطن عادية جاهزة بأسعار مناسبة**جدا*













































وترقبوا الجديد بمتابعتنا على :


انستقرامpearl99999

الفيس بوك
Mafaresh Pearl (وهو تحتالانشاء)

متجرنا
Mafaresh-pearl.com (وهوتحت الانشاء)

تويتر
Pearl @pearl1123pearl

للتواصل واتس اب (للنساءفقط ) 

0567329995/ 0569952368

والاتصال للضرورة (للنساءفقط )



ملاحظة :
لانبيح ولا نحلل اي انسان يأخذ من تصاميمنا والصور الرجاءالتزام الامانة .



(الله يجزي خير كل من ينشر الحسابات الخاصة بنا )


----------



## اميرة الجمال (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: مفارش نفاس vip فخمة تفصيل حسب الطلب*

طيب كم اسعاركم يالغلاء؟!!


----------

